# Coke bottles



## Jstorm (Nov 24, 2021)

Sounds sad but with all the information on coca-cola bottles out there I'm still not sure on some of these dates. Could you all please help. I usually pass them up unless there a buck or two. Got these at a garage sale.


----------



## Chukason (Nov 24, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Sounds sad but with all the information on coca-cola bottles out there I'm still not sure on some of these dates. Could you all please help. I usually pass them up unless there a buck or two. Got these at a garage sale.View attachment 232251View attachment 232252


Looks like a 49 so to me that means 1949 and if there is a D in front of those numbers under the label I would call it a 1949 pat.D but I am no expert.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 24, 2021)

Looks like a 1947 or 49 date. Those D-Patents range from approximately 1938-51. LEON.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like a 1947 or 49 date. Those D-Patents range from approximately 1938-51. LEON.


Yeah I know that common sense should dictate but I have some bottles that don't make sense as far as the date goes. Thanks for the help like always.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like a 1947 or 49 date. Those D-Patents range from approximately 1938-51. LEON.


Thanks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 26, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Sounds sad but with all the information on coca-cola bottles out there I'm still not sure on some of these dates. Could you all please help. I usually pass them up unless there a buck or two. Got these at a garage sale.View attachment 232251View attachment 232252


Here is a great resource for dating and identifying Coca-Cola hobbleskirts.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

